# Problema encendido de automovil



## luisgrillo (Ago 2, 2010)

Muy buenas a todos.

Tengo un gran problema con mi camioneta (ford ranger 92).

No quiere encender. Primero pensé que era la bobina, la cheque y todo bien, luego pensé que era el modulo que manda la corriente a la bobina, cheque el transistor de adentro y de base a colector me daba 0.6, bien; y de base a emisor me daba 0.07, me quedo duda de que pudiera estar dañado, no se si esta dañado, no tiene encapsulado y se que hay unos transistores de horizontal que tambien de base a emisor dan una medida muy baja, tambien alrededor de .07 o 0.3, no recuerdo la matricula de estos transistores.

Le solde un transistor nuevo y sigue igual. 
Cheque en los 6 cables que tiene el modulo, 2 son de alimentacion, 2 que van hacia la bobina y los otros 2 vienen de el distribuidor y en ninguno se me presenta señales cuadradas.

Y lo más importante es que tampoco hay pulsos en los inyectores, en ninguno.

Qué puede estar pasando?
El problema vendra de el conmutador dentro del distribuidor? 
O sera algo más?


----------



## gustavo118888 (Ago 8, 2010)

no se que tan viejo es este post pero si es una ranger que motor tiene un 300 6cil o un 302 o algun otro motor ? usa el modulo pegado al distribuidor ? o va aparte pues mira si no tienes chispa ni inyeccion pues has esta prueba de descarte rapida agarra donde va la bobina captadora despega los cables y sustituyela por otra de cualquier auto osea conectala al modulo y hasla trabajar con un destornillador y ve en la bobina de salida si hay pulso si hay es tu bobina captadora mala si no hay sencillamente es tu modulo asi de sencillo por seguridad verifica que la bobina este buena tu sabes metele tension pulsante y ve si hay chispa aunque al decir que no tienes pulso en la salida del modulo tu bobina esta bien tu cosa enta entre la captadora y el modulo revisa en el distribuidor que este dando vueltas muchas veces se rompe el pasador del engranaje que comunia al arbol de levas y no da vueltas tambien prueba siempre la chispa es directamente de la bobina no de lso cables de salida del distribuidor una foram de revisar la bobina captadora es metiendo el multimetro en corriente alterna a los cables de la captadora y dar marcha debe haber 1.5v segun los manuales yo nunca lo he hecho asi que no se que tan cierto sea.


----------

